# Why is it so hard to lose weight?



## Derek Wilson (Nov 17, 2019)

There are two parts to the energy balance equation, energy input and energy output, and to achieve and sustain a healthy weight you must focus on both ends of the equation.
Creating an energy deficit solely on the energy input side will result in an eventual weight reduction but as you lose weight your Basal Metabolism Rate slows to accommodate the new energy balance and weight set point. This results in the inevitable plateaus that cause so much frustration. To lose additional weight you must further reduce energy input which further slows the metabolic rate and the cycle repeats itself.


But what are you losing? Approximately 60% to 80% of any weight lost will be fat and 40% to 20% will be lean muscle tissue. If you reduce energy input without regard to the other part of the equation the outcomes will be tilled in favor of more muscle loss as a percentage of total mass loss and be temporary due to a slowing metabolism. The weight will gradually return.

Additionally, the quality of the energy input (food) matters, including the macro nutrient ratios especially , protein. Otherwise you will lose at the 60% or less fat loss rate with almost as must muscle being loss as fat. What you end up with is a skinny fat person weight appropriate but fat by body composition.


The human body most efficiently maintains an energy balance at a high energy output high energy input state. In other words calories should be pulled up to fuel an active lifestyle than pulled down to balance a low energy output.


So, the best approach is to move more and eat more and food quality matters. You can sustain life through just about any type of food for awhile, but not indefinitely and with dire long term health consequences. The truth is that your body has to work harder to sustain itself under a ?no food? is unhealthy eating mind set. Under these conditions the body is working under duress with more accumulates damage as a result and you just age faster.


You can find shelter in a house of straw as well as a house of brick but in a storm you would be much safer in the house of brick.


Anyone who tells you that it's just about an energy balance deficit is promoting a partial truth. The human metabolism is very complex and it is far from being completely understood. We were designed to eat a balance diet and be active not sit around and eat less.


It doesn't take a lot of scientific inquiry to spot the person who maintains their weight by eating ?twinkies? but remain in a caloric deficit and someone who does so through a balanced diet and exercise. Just ask them to take off their shirt and jump up and down. The differences are self evident.
Eat and move to be healthy and the weight will take care of it?s self.


I guess you won't really know the long term effects to the idea that it's just about a caloric deficit and that there is no unhealthy food. I would say tell me how it worked for you when you get to 90 yrs old, but I would bet it's a pretty safe wager that you will not make it that age.


----------

